# E-Mails verschwinden von selbst



## tyborall (28. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem mit einem ISPConfig 3 Server:

Seit einiger Zeit verschwinden aus einem lange bestehenden Postfach einfach E-Mails.
Ich rufe das Postfach per IMAP ab. Die E-Mails kommen zunächst an, ich kann sie auch öffnen. Wenn ich eine Weile später das Postfach wieder abrufe sind die Mails jedoch verschwunden. Auch wenn ich über die Shell in das "cur" Verzeichnis des Postfachs schaue ist dieses wieder leer. Ich kann leider in den Logfiles von ispconfig nichts dazu finden. Aus irgendeinem Grund werden die Mails (ich vermute durch Cron) gelöscht.

Es ist nur diese eine Mailbox betroffen.

Folgendes habe ich bereits erfolglos probiert:
- Mailbox gelöscht und neu angelegt
- Quota explizit auf "0" gesetzt

Der Server läuft auf Debian Squeeze mit Postfix und Courier. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, glaube aber das Problem bestand schon vor dem Update auf ISPConfig 3.0.4.6.
Die Quota für den Kunden ist auf "-1" gesetzt, also unlimited.

Was benötigt Ihr noch von mir?


----------



## nowayback (28. Juni 2012)

Moinsen,

hast du mal geschaut ob die nicht doch noch per pop3 abgerufen werden von einem client und die deshalb verschwunden sind?

Grüße
nwb


----------



## tyborall (28. Juni 2012)

Ja, definitiv nicht. In den Mail-Logs tauchen auch keine POP3-Logins auf.


----------



## Till (28. Juni 2012)

Emails lassen sich auch per Imap löschen. Wenn das nicht der fall ist dann kann nur Dein dateisystem fehlerhaft sein, denn weitere Möglichkeiten für das Verschwinden von Emails als pop3, imap und Dateisystem Fehlern gibt es nicht, natürlich uasgenommen der root User hat sie auf der Shell gelöscht.


----------



## tyborall (28. Juni 2012)

Danke. Es war zwar nichts von alledem, aber Deine ernüchternde Antwort hat mich auf die Ursache gebracht. 

Ich habe vor einigen Wochen ein OTRS zum Testen aufgesetzt, bisher aber nicht weiter verwendet. Besagte Mailbox ist dort als Input eingerichtet. OTRS ruft mit IMAP die Mails ab, erzeugt Incidents daraus und löscht diese dann anscheinend per IMAP.


----------

